# My parents died when I was eight, you wanna talk about that?



## Itsmysecret (Oct 16, 2011)

Now that I have smuggled attention.... (title is a movie quote for anyone going "wtf"?!)

My name is Kaity. I am 21 years old and have been suffering from depersonalization since I was a little girl. Until early last month I hadn't had a dp episode since I was 15. They never lasted for more then 2 days at most. I am currently suffering the longest episode I have ever had, will be going on a month within the week. Although it is not as severe as the first few weeks, I'm starting to get a little fed up. I never knew they could last for this long. I'm not looking for anyone's sympathy really, just some people to talk to that can understand my "life is like a movie" point of view. I am sitting on an iPad at work, so profile type of stuff will be managed when I am at home for anyone that may be interested in reading up on the random chick that quotes Sandler to get strangers attentions. Replies would be great, but just to see anyone has read this would do for now. Thanks.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Itsmysecret said:


> Now that I have smuggled attention.... (title is a movie quote for anyone going "wtf"?!)
> 
> My name is Kaity. I am 21 years old and have been suffering from depersonalization since I was a little girl. Until early last month I hadn't had a dp episode since I was 15. They never lasted for more then 2 days at most. I am currently suffering the longest episode I have ever had, will be going on a month within the week. Although it is not as severe as the first few weeks, I'm starting to get a little fed up. I never knew they could last for this long. I'm not looking for anyone's sympathy really, just some people to talk to that can understand my "life is like a movie" point of view. I am sitting on an iPad at work, so profile type of stuff will be managed when I am at home for anyone that may be interested in reading up on the random chick that quotes Sandler to get strangers attentions. Replies would be great, but just to see anyone has read this would do for now. Thanks.


Hi Kaity,
Sorry to hear about your folks. <groan> Welcome aboard.


----------



## Itsmysecret (Oct 16, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Hi Kaity,
> Sorry to hear about your folks. <groan> Welcome aboard.


Not sure if you're serious and missed my first sentence or joking, but it's a movie quote. Thank you, though. [:


----------



## Craig Perry (Oct 11, 2011)

My best advice, two things. First and foremost remember it's a mental condition. Meaning it's all in your head. Doesnt mean it's not real, real is only what the brain perceives so if you're experiencing it, whether it's an actual problem or a dysfunction, it's real enough for you. But truth is it's a mindset, a state of thinking that affects how your brain interprets everything around you. one wire off and the whole system blows up. but since it's in your head, you can beat it in your head. just gotta figure out how to get inspired and motivated. that's the key.

secondly. mix your life up as much as possible. i fell into my lapse thanks to redundancy, same-crap-different-day-disorder. since there's nothing I can really do to change things up (poor as all hell trying to keep mom from losing her house, which is the only place i have to stay, so no money to do anything, no license, no car. just me and boredom.) i'm still in my last lapse which has lasted more months than I care to remember. I think I've been jumping in and out of the same rut here for the past 3 years if memory serves. well, closer to 2 and a half. still. point remains. if every day's the same, your days lose meaning. that's when either DR or DP sets in, depending on if you feel it's your environment that's meaningless (my case) or your place in your environment that's meaningless (no point in being here).

It's all in your head hun. Doesn't mean you're crazy. The more you dwell on it and try to label it with conditions and medication, blahblahblah, the more you glorify it, the worse it gets.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Itsmysecret said:


> Not sure if you're serious and missed my first sentence or joking, but it's a movie quote. Thank you, though. [:


Just joking <groan>!


----------



## dimjim (Nov 16, 2011)

Both of my parents were violent people. One is dead now and the other is dying. I don't feel anything. I seldom feel anything unless I'm drunk.


----------

